# Ibertial MC2 Broken Drive



## coffeejunky (Sep 5, 2017)

Arrgh my MC2 grinder stopped working yesterday and is making a high pitch whinning noise. I think it is the drive that is broken but open to offers on anything else that could be causing it. Can anyone send me instructions/photos of how to replace the drive to fix this or recommend a service agent in the UK that would be great. I am struggling after 24 hours without a cup of my favourite coffee...

Thanks

Marc


----------

